

American Teachers Launch Cross Country Tour to Build Perfect School - biggitybones
http://www.psfk.com/2012/07/build-perfect-school.html

======
cafard
The perfect programming language is conceptually more plausible than the
perfect school. There cannot be school that is perfect for one student; a
school that is optimal for one student is likely to be less than optimal for
the large majority of all students.

